# One-eyed feral needs sanctuary



## birdybirdy (May 19, 2010)

Hi. I'm in Philadelphia. I've had a feral pigeon for a month, that I believe was gored by a gull. Two deep chest wounds are healing fine, although she can't yet fly; she's missing the middle digit and "thumb" on one foot; and I've just come to realize that she's blind in one eye. I want to find a sanctuary for her. Can you refer me anywhere? I'll drive pretty far for her.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

birdybirdy said:


> Hi. I'm in Philadelphia. I've had a feral pigeon for a month, that I believe was gored by a gull. Two deep chest wounds are healing fine, although she can't yet fly; she's missing the middle digit and "thumb" on one foot; and I've just come to realize that she's blind in one eye. I want to find a sanctuary for her. Can you refer me anywhere? I'll drive pretty far for her.


Hopefully you can find what your looking for but if not.....just build a loft and get some more


----------



## birdybirdy (May 19, 2010)

Two more have fallen into my lap. I'm actually looking for help building a structure out back.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

It must be fate


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Ha! Funny how that works out ain't it.


----------

